# Speedferries Offer



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just received this from Speedferries. I like the bit about acquiring additional tonnage to be able to offer more capacity soon. That's good news.

More space in August and first week of September (limited offer)!

£25 one way on all standard car+5 tickets for travel from 5 September 
(this week only)! 

Dear frequent traveller, 

More space in August
A lot of SpeedFerries departures in August and early September have been sold out for quite a while now. This is not optimal for our frequent travellers and it does create problems as competitive pricing seems to go up once SpeedFerries’ departures are selling out. 

Now we are again able to offer tickets for the most popular sailings in August and September. This has become possible because we have been able to allocate more space on the car deck as a result of recent approval to carry more passengers. And as you know our passenger lounges are never crowded as SpeedFerries do not carry foot passengers. 

We are forwarding this offer to our existing customers only as we expect to sell all of these tickets within a week. For this reason please consider to use the "tip a friend" function even if you are not travelling yourself during the next four weeks. 

We are in the process of acquiring additional tonnage to be able to offer more capacity soon.

£25 one way on all standard car+5 tickets for travel from 5 September
This week only SpeedFerries offers a price of only £25 one way on all tickets for all departures between 5 September 2005 and 5 September 2006. Tickets can be amended for £10 and if the actual price for the new departure is higher you must pay the difference.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Pity they couldn't revert the width limit back to what it used to be  

........................In all honesty I appreciatte their decision to reduce the width limit and wish them all the best in 'Fighting The Pirates'.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ian,

They are hoping the new craft when it arrives will be able to take the wider vehicles.

I've never had any problem with speedferries concerning width, they are more concerned about the height. We last crossed from Boulogne to Dover on the 5th July and there was room for more. I believe the hold almost 200 cars when full.

regards.

Don


----------

